# Turkeys don't rutt



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy crap, never have I ever heard the word "rutt" used in relationship to turkeys except on this forum. I have read probably 50 books on turkeys, watched countless videos, etc and never once have I ever encounter that phrase used('course there's always a first time). Big game guys please, I promise to not say the elk are "strut'n" next fall if you please will stop with the "ruttin'" turkeys business.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I wont say rut if you start counting eye guards as points. Lol utah is one of the worst for saying i shot a 4x4 with eye guards.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was a younger man I use to "spawn"...........uh nevermind.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been saying "rutting" in regards to turkeys for 25 years...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've been saying "rutting" in regards to turkeys for 25 years...


...Utard


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It's on down in the Indian Territory!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I've been saying "rutting" in regards to turkeys for 25 years...
> ...


 8) Guilty!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex, I am down to go to Idaho to hunt turkey next month if you can guarantee they will be rutting! Should be fun!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh they will be rutting! If you sound enough like a hen turkey when calling there is a serious chance you could get gang raped by several gobblers at once!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

During the rabbit migration, you will find many turkeys rutting in the Southern region. You can hear their bugles throughout the sagebrush forests while they are trying to locate their herds. Sometimes the turkey rutt even bleeds over to when ducks are just waking up from hibernating and leaving their dens. Its kind of a funny sight honestly. The ducks get all excited thinking their mates have already returned from the ocean to feed their babies, only to realize that it will be a while longer until their mate returns.

I hope this explaination helped BP :mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bax* said:


> During the rabbit migration, you will find many turkeys rutting in the Southern region. You can hear their bugles throughout the sagebrush forests while they are trying to locate their herds. Sometimes the turkey rutt even bleeds over to when ducks are just waking up from hibernating and leaving their dens. Its kind of a funny sight honestly. The ducks get all excited thinking their mates have already returned from the ocean to feed their babies, only to realize that it will be a while longer until their mate returns.
> 
> I hope this explaination helped BP :mrgreen:


WHOOee! that should be in the humor section :lol:

Oh and i think this is the first time i've gotten the top of the page!! (well, at least for a while  )


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> During the rabbit migration, you will find many turkeys rutting in the Southern region. You can hear their bugles throughout the sagebrush forests while they are trying to locate their herds. Sometimes the turkey rutt even bleeds over to when ducks are just waking up from hibernating and leaving their dens. Its kind of a funny sight honestly. The ducks get all excited thinking their mates have already returned from the ocean to feed their babies, only to realize that it will be a while longer until their mate returns.
> 
> I hope this explaination helped BP :mrgreen:


By darn Bax that does kinda help a feller out. For a while there I though it was just me athinkin that I shouldn't ought not abeen athinkin. Thank ya kindly


----------



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

Turkeys don't rutt. they prance. BTW, when is spawning season for turkeys?


----------

